

The YC Passed Phase 1 thread - vaksel

So...who got in? and if you can say, what are you going to build?
======
cperciva
Unless the process has changed, _nobody_ has been accepted yet -- they've just
been shortlisted and invited to the final interviews.

~~~
johnzyu
So there are no acceptance emails? If you got neither a rejection nor
acceptance, what does this mean? I'm worried they lost my email (even though
it was specified in the application)

~~~
pg
We've emailed everyone who applied, except 7 groups that didn't include an
email address anywhere, so anyone who hasn't gotten an email yet should check
their spam folder.

~~~
catch23
are we one of those? Do you only send an email to one of the members, or all
group members? I was pretty sure the email was there in the app, but I didn't
see anything in my spam box.

~~~
cnu
The email goes out to all the team members.

